# Video: Lamington national park, a rainforest



## Ekka (Jun 1, 2006)

This one is big, 14.11mins and 69.33mb wmv

If you have never visited a tropical rainforest you really should watch this. It was shot around February earlier this year. It is located in the hinterland overlooking the Gold Coast, 1 hour south of Brisbane Queensland Australia.

We went off the beaten track and saw some spectacular trees, ferns, creeks etc. Come check it out. 

Here's some links to sites for supporting information 

http://www.epa.qld.gov.au/projects/park/index.cgi?parkid=97 

http://www.oreillys.com.au/content/ors_splash.asp? 

http://www.binnaburralodge.com.au 

And my vid

www.palmtreeservices.com.au/video/lamington.wmv

I'd love to go back and do some of the other tracks and it would be better to do them now in winter.


----------



## RoosterBoy (Jun 27, 2006)

nice video Eric ;-) looks like a beautiful place

thanks
Jason


----------

